

IAd: Apple to Launch New Mobile Ad Platform? - MykalMorton
http://mashable.com/2010/03/27/apple-iad/

======
eli
Well, the story is that they wanted to buy AdMob but Google outbid them, so
this isn't too much of a surprise.

------
eam
iAd sounds too much like iPad, if true maybe they can name it iVertise, if
it's available of course.

